# Strong heartbeat on doppler but no movement



## smallredsock (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi there
I'm sure dopplers are the bane of midwives' lives, but here goes:

I am 15 weeks pregnant with my second baby and have been enjoying hearing the baby's strong and regular heartbeat with my doppler.  
However I very rarely hear any movement no matter what time of day I use it.  
This has been worrying me as the baby seems so still so often - very different to listening to my first baby. 

Should I be worried or am I being ridiculous?  

Grateful for any advice. 

Thank you.

SRS x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I wouldn't worry at this stage, we don't listen for any movement, just the heartbeat, and think about movements later on,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## smallredsock (Jan 28, 2008)

Thank you so much!  And for being so prompt.  Happy weekend x


----------



## smallredsock (Jan 28, 2008)

Hello, really sorry to be back asking this again.  
I'm now 19 weeks pregnant and still almost never hearing any movement on the doppler, though heartbeat is still there.  
It's been a month now and I am getting really concerned.  
I totally understand that it's normal not to FEEL any movement yet, but not to actually have any is scaring me.  

Any thoughts?  

Thank you so much.  

x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, don't worry hun, I've never known a heartbeat and the baby unable to move, it could be that it's just hearing the heartbeat and freezing, thinking "what's that?". Don't worry, moving isn't even anything that we listen for as midwives,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## smallredsock (Jan 28, 2008)

Thank you for the reassurance.  Feel like such a neurotic!  So hard not to compare to experience of last baby.  

Thanks again, I really appreciate it. xxx


----------

